#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Chaiyapoon Inn - Pattaya

## MegaMannow

Would like to reccomend a nice guest house/hotel on Soi Chaiyapoon.

''The Chaiyapoon Inn''

A small place with only app 15 rooms. It's owned by a German Guy.

The rooms are more than adequate, and reasonably priced. (app 590 baht)
Also the hotel is 'guest friendly' no guest fees etc.

All the rooms have a dvd player, TV, Fridge, Table & Chairs, all have the obligatory room safe.  You can find out more on the web site. 

When I was there (in Dec 2008) its was staffed by 4 nice 'girls'

Tan or Pim on reception/bar.  Saa cooks the meals you order, whilst Sue looks after the rooms.

I beleive, I was well looked after, so have no hesitation  in posting this review.

The poster has no connection or financial interest, just hope that enough good
people will visit, and keep the place going through these hard times, and keep these girls in work.

Thanks for reading!

----------


## bobbysan124

Sounds like a place worthy of a "look see."  Thanks.

----------


## jim1176

> Soi Chaiyapoon.


where is it

----------


## matsalleh

> Originally Posted by MegaMannow
> 
> Soi Chaiyapoon.
> 
> 
> where is it


If you can't read the OP maybe try it with a pair of new spectacles? It said it all in the title...

Since you can't read, here again: :smiley laughing: 


*Chaiyapoon Inn - Pattaya*
 		Would like to recommend a nice guest house/hotel on Soi Chaiyapoon.

----------


## MegaMannow

:smiley laughing: 


> Originally Posted by jim1176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by MegaMannow
> ...

----------


## jim1176

> Originally Posted by jim1176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by MegaMannow
> ...



The question is: where is *Soi Chaiyapoon*

You are correct, some fuckwits just cant read

----------


## roamer

> *Chaiyapoon Inn - Pattaya
> ...
> * 
> 
> The question is: where is *Soi Chaiyapoon*



Hope the following helps anyone who doesn`t know where
soi Chaiyapoon is(many I would guess):

If you came up from soi Diana on 2 nd Road(where Kiss restaurant is and approximately opposite the rear entrance of
Mike`s Shopping Mall heading inland), at the end of soi Diana,
it`s sort of like a crossroads, turn right, then immediately
left, that`s soi Chaiyapoon.

Chaiyapoon Inn is roughly half way down on the left hand side.

A few other budget places to stay on the soi also.
The soi floods when it rains heavily(at least it used to)
is a bit " rough and ready" but has character IMO.
I like the soi, others wouldn`t.
Also home to Canterbury Tales Cafe, I`ve stayed there,
was fine and also Seaside restaurant2 and Neeroys, both
good value eateries. ::chitown::

----------


## Top Cat

I stayed at the Soi Chaiyaopon Inn, early June 2009.

Had to look quick for a hotel as my flight from UK had been brought forward by 1 day.

Only room available, apparently, was a De-luxe on the 3rd floor. 950 baht per night. The room itself was OK but overpriced IMO given the gaff is near the 3rd road end of Chaiyapoon. 

Also it was apparent the room had not been occupied for a while as all the electrical plugs had been pulled on the TV, bed lights etc. but all worked once I plugged them in. Bathroom stank but was OK once the shower had ran for 30 mins. or so.

Staff friendly enough. Including the obligatory LB and young lady who would "Miss me too muttchh" even though I only saw her on the way in and way out. (How I miss Pattaya. Especially these genuine displays of "financial affection.")

Only stayed there one night then went down the Soi to stay in my pre-booked room above the  "Chow Soy Restaurant". Better digs IMO and and only 550 baht per night.

----------


## jester147

Stayed Canterbury Tales Once Never Again ! But You Pay For What You Get ...

----------


## swanks

The place has a bad 'press' for scams and selling on at better price , rooms already booked at a discount.
Try a google to get some info before you book!
The soi now has a tarmac road , by the way , and the flooding problem seems to have gone.

----------


## danlo

The trouble is with this place you can book the rooms all over different booking firms who take a big commission and it totally confuses the system.

Saying that its a very growing area with some great bars with deals, good food places with all day English breakfasts for a couple of quid and a great book shop/exchange at the bottom end, canterbury tales.

I also like the atmos around this area and soi Bawkoa....

----------


## Lantern

it`s sort of like a crossroads, turn right, then immediately
left, that`s soi Chaiyapoon

Actually it's turn left then right then you are on Soi Chaiyapoon.

----------


## the dogcatcher

My favorite Soi.
Lots of skanky cheap women.
Can you do the bar girls in that hotel?
Cos going to Patters tonight to empty the bilges.

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: just been to pattaya,last time 18years ago stayed at flipper house soi 7 1050baht,good breakfast and next to molly malones,and pig and wistle bloody good beef/pork dinners 189baht.recomend.couldnt find any my old mates,who used to stay or drink at jimmy macs soi6 1988 to 1991.anyone out there.

----------


## clueless

Yes Soi Chaiyapoon has a great atmosphere .   One morning a lovely young girl outside the laundry said to me '' Short time only 300 baht mister '' .

I declined cos I was doing my laundry at the time . 

The way this Soi is going it will be the new Walking St .  Leaves LK Metro behind  for fun and nicer looking girls .  Watch out for the LBs . .

----------

